# 15/20 Suzuki



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

I can't say on the comparison for the carb motor, but I recently picked up a 2013 Suzuki 20hp still in the break in period. I am very impressed with the way it starts effortlessly and how quiet and smooth it runs. You will mostly likely burn less fuel also . It's a long haul but if you want to fish Flamingo or S. Biscayne Bay and try out my 20 on your boat, let me know and we can set something up.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

That's very kind of you, gillz, my brother has a new 20 so I know they are awesome little motors, I just don't know if I want to finance a new 20 or buy the used 15. need to figure this dilemma out before my boat is done. Also want to be satisfied with the performance of the 15 if I buy it.


----------

